# Render Showcase.



## Galacta (Dec 19, 2008)

If you have any renders, post them here! 

A render is basically an image that has been cut away from it's background, using a program like Adobe Photoshop, GIMP, or Apophysis.

A render is, in particular, an image rendered in a (usually) 3D program. In other words, an artificial foreground. 

In order to create a render, what is most commonly used is the polygonal lasso in Adobe Photoshop, and all it is is cutting away the image surrounding the character or object you want alone. There are plenty of tutorials on rendering if you search google. 

Broken Links/Images will be removed 
Please report to one of the moderators if you find a painfully low-quality render 
Please keep comments to a minimum. 
If the renderer asks for credit, please, credit them. 
No crude comments 

Note; Remember, in order to get a render, you must 'Save Image As...', not copy paste.


Renders:
Kairi


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just thought I would throw in my favourite program for this sort of thing:
terragen:
http://www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/
Freeware version exists.
It can make some near photo realistic landscapes. Alas I have none to share right now but check of their galleries:
http://www.planetside.co.uk/gallery/f/tg09

Thanks for the mention of Apophysis though, I had not heard of it.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 19, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Just thought I would throw in my favourite program for this sort of thing:
> terragen:
> http://www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/
> Freeware version exists.
> ...


Hmm, i thought that were stocks...
For renders, you should look at Planetrenders, they have great renders (C4D, fractal, sprite, normal).
You need login though.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 20, 2008)

I just started rendering, but it's pretty fun.  I'll have a lot more time in class with Photoshop next semester, so yeah.  I guess that's what I'll be doing in class.

I'll post some of mine up once I actually get them done... I have a bunch of half finished ones like, everywhere.


----------

